# Act of Valor



## Supramom2000

My husband and I saw this on Friday. It was the most incredibly intense movie I have ever seen. At the same time, it was emotional and at times funny.

If you want to see real American heroes, mostly unsung, in action - go see this.


----------



## bobukcat

Glad to hear you enjoyed it as I plan to see it this week or weekend. I recently finished the book "American Sniper" about Chris Kyle "The Most Deadly American Sniper Ever" and was thoroughly amazed at the skills, discipline and courage these young men display. I always thought of a sniper as someone who sneaks off and stalks a target or targets but that is definitely not the job description (or at least not all of it by any means) in the SEALs and it really struck a chord with me. Hopefully this movie will do the same.


----------



## Supramom2000

I saw Chris Kyle interviewed. I was very impressed. Does he write about punching Jesse Ventura for bashing Seals?

Have you read Marcus Lutrell's "The Lone Survivor"?


----------



## bobukcat

Supramom2000 said:


> I saw Chris Kyle interviewed. I was very impressed. Does he write about punching Jesse Ventura for bashing Seals?
> 
> Have you read Marcus Lutrell's "The Lone Survivor"?


He does indeed write about that incident but does not mention "The Body" by name. Some pretty funny stories in the book which is nice because there is some truly frightening (and inspiring) stories as well. He really covers the dynamic between he and his wife (who also contributes her experiences in her own words) and the tensions / adjustments involved in coming home from and returning to war.

I've not read the Lone Survivor but I just read the description and it sounds like a good read - thanks for the suggestion!

Another book I'll recommend in a similar (though it takes place in the WWII Pacific Theater) vein is "Unbroken" by Laura Hillenbrand. I recently finished it and could not believe the will of those men to live through what they did.


----------



## hilmar2k

While this movie looks very good, I just can't get around the idea that this movie has to be a recruiting film for the military. It seems unlikely that they would allow active military the required leave to film a movie unless the movie served a military agenda.

Having said that, I have every intention of seeing it.


----------



## trh

hilmar2k said:


> I just can't get around the idea that this movie has to be a recruiting film for the military. It seems unlikely that they would allow active military the required leave to film a movie unless the movie served a military agenda.


you mean like In Harm's Way or Top Gun? I think all of the services maintain an office in LA to act as liaison on any movie that features the military. Although they don't always cooperate (e.g. Hot Shots!).


----------



## dpeters11

What I found interesting is I've seen some reviews that the movie isn't that good (to that reviewer, and rotten tomatoes says lots of reviewers didn't like it) and some of the comments suggested that because of the SEALs used, they shouldn't dare give it anything less than a stellar review. 

Maybe the SEALs aren't great actors, but even some of the best actors out there have made less than great movies. Bad direction, bad writing etc.


----------

